# Earbuds better than Creative's EP 630!!!



## xen_ (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey everyone...!!!
Need some suggestions here..
My earphones are dead and i am planning to buy a new pair of them...
i was previously using Creative's EP630... 

And now since i m buying a new set of earphones... i would prefer something better than the EP630...

My budget can go upto 2.5k...

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------

Now I have a comparison situation...

The Klipsch Image S2
*www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/image-s2-overview/

versus

Sony MDR-EX57SL/B
*www.sony.co.in/product/mdr-ex57sl


versus

Altec Lansing Earphones MHP136AP
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=10930


Which one's better...??? Price is not the issue here... am looking for something wid better sound quality....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2010)

i bought  Sony MDR-EX57SL/B and trust me, though the audio quality is good, the length of the cable and with the extra connector is PITA. it feels heavy on ears as if someone is pulling the earphones out (due to the extra link). DEFINITELY NOT AT ALL RECOMMENDED.

instead order these : *lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=9604&product_slug=soundmagic-pl-50

i promise you that you will be stunned by the audio quality of these. 
another good set is : *lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=7393&product_slug=head-direct-re2-earphone-

from well known brands check these:

Sennhieser CX300 II Precision


----------



## xen_ (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey very first thing... thnx a million for replying... i was just beginning to think that this forum is kind of dead....

Taking your advice, i cancel out MDR-EX57SL/B off my list...

The Sennheiser CX300 II Precision has been criticized by a lot many users... So i probably would think of dropping tat tooo....

i'll do a bit of research on the ones u have recommended - Soundmagic and the head direct....

the Klipsch Image S2 fascinates me a lot...  i was just expecting some1 would turn up wid some review abt it... 

thnxx again...


----------



## vulpine (Jun 12, 2010)

Im interested in this thread. Hope to see more options.

I have ep-635 which are pretty good except that they are a bit lower on bass than I would have liked and the build quality sucks! Otherwise they are perfect still, Doing pretty well after 2yrs. Never did they crackle in their life time!

Me too looking for replacement of my earphones. Was considering ep-830 and philips SHE 9501.

Are the options mentioned above by XEN & Desibond, really that better than 630's? Their price is more than 630's.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2010)

vulpine said:


> Im interested in this thread. Hope to see more options.
> 
> I have ep-635 which are pretty good except that they are a bit lower on bass than I would have liked and the build quality sucks! Otherwise they are perfect still, Doing pretty well after 2yrs. Never did they crackle in their life time!
> 
> ...



I have just one word for EP630  -  "Junk"


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 12, 2010)

+1 for Altec lansing


----------



## xen_ (Jun 12, 2010)

This is good... ppl are finally replying... 
@vulpine
dude ep830 is no good if you owned a ep630 before...

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------

@vulpine...

also plzz mention mention your budget.... 
i have something in mind which i cannot afford... maybe u can... 

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

@rkneo11
dude do u own tat Altec Lansing stuff???


----------



## vulpine (Jun 12, 2010)

> @vulpine...
> 
> also plzz mention mention your budget....
> i have something in mind which i cannot afford... maybe u can...



I forgot to mention my budget.
Dude, I have same budget as yours if not less. May be 1k to 2ks at the max.


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 12, 2010)

here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123594


----------



## xen_ (Jun 13, 2010)

^^^
thnxx for the link...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 13, 2010)

I find Philips SHE - 95xx series good in the 1-2K price bracket.


----------



## Zaiest (Jun 5, 2011)

Try the Brainwavz M2.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 5, 2011)

Which earphone would u suggest as best replacement for the stock Motorola earphones that i got with my cell phone? 
I am looking for something around 1.5K. Can go a lot higher than that, would prefer something below it.


----------



## vulpine (Jun 5, 2011)

Back to this thread almost after an year!!
Im happy to say that I got Soundmagic PL30 in january.

dese r seriously better than ep-630. Especially the bass, It is much better defined. Rest of the frequencies I feel they are almost same.
One drawback is the knobs on the ear plugs are too fragile.


----------



## Zaiest (Jun 6, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Which earphone would u suggest as best replacement for the stock Motorola earphones that i got with my cell phone?
> I am looking for something around 1.5K. Can go a lot higher than that, would prefer something below it.



MDR-EX35LP : EX Monitor Headphones : Headphones : Sony India

For a thousand bucks.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 7, 2011)

^^ How do these compare to Soundmagic PL30 and PL50?
And does PL50 also have the build issues of PL30?


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 7, 2011)

do you want HEADPHONES or IN-EAR/CANAL PHONES?

headphones Ultrasone PRO 900 headphone announced

iem/canalphones File:Canalphones.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


quality iems :
rs 500 : soundmagic pl-11
rs 1000: soundmagic pl-30
rs 2000: brainwavz m1
rs 2500: brainwavz m2

dont go for pl-50, spend 200-300 more and get m1, much better sound quality


----------

